
How Domino’s Stock Returned 4,595% - dshipper
https://divinations.substack.com/p/how-dominos-stock-returned-4595##
======
JMTQp8lwXL
Dominos is a $14B company. It is much easier for a smaller company to return
4,595% when compared to FANGs, which are worth north of $1T. You aren't going
to see a company of that size have such large returns. All of global wealth is
estimated near $350 trillion. Apple, for example, could literally only grow
350% more before it composed all worldwide wealth.

The comparison to FANGs isn't all that compelling.

